# NWN: DM and player database



## Stegger (Jan 28, 2002)

Just following up on the idea from Tleilaxu:
http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&postid=19203#post19203



> Is there any possibility of EN world establishing a database for dms and players? For example: the DM database would say
> 
> DM: Marko Polo
> World: Homebrew Low-Magic
> ...




I have a feeling that a lot of people on this messageboard is going to at least try out NWN, so why not get possible DMs and players together? 

Please post if you have any plans to make/script specific modules, maybe somebody else is also doing it as well..... We might as well work together on some of these.

Well, I hope this is going to work, so lets hear from all you future NWN DMs and players..... 
Stegger


----------



## green slime (Jan 28, 2002)

I'd really like to wait and see how powerful and easy to use it is, before committing to any project of any sort.


----------



## Harlequin (Jan 28, 2002)

*Excellent Idea*

Yes Please 

This would be a great and easy way to find players in 
your own area...

Any other Aussies here going to play?

Sign In 


Harlequin


----------



## Solarc (Jan 28, 2002)

I'll be playing with some friends in a small game. I also have an idea for creating a module.

But I have this sneaking suspicion that I'll be roped in to DMing a NWN group....


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 29, 2002)

hey harlequin ... i'm in hong kong so we'll be in the same time zone at least....

it'll be out sometime this spring so they say... i can't believe it!


----------

